# Why didn't Rubinstein record any of Chopin's etudes?



## Oliver

Seems like he did pretty much everything except the etudes. As far as I know he doesn't have a full set of them. 

What pianists would you recommend for them? Pollini?


----------



## joen_cph

Funnily he only recorded the "Trois Nouvelles Etudes" and there are some Moscow live recordings of 4 selected etudes, as far as I know.
If you prefer these works played with a lot of feeling and bravura like me, there is the *Cziffra* recording as well as the few early Horowitz examples. There are also some interesting early Arrau and some scattered Friedman and Paderewski (who was very uneven, but these are among his better recordings). Similarly, I find Pollini, the early Ashkenazy and Magaloff rather dry/objective by comparison.


----------



## kv466

Please, do yourself a favor and go ahead and listen to any and all recommendations. Then listen to Earl Wild play them. If there is one solo piano interpretation of his I place above all others it is his recording of the complete etudes. The answer may be that perhaps our good buddy Artur had prescience enough not to record them for he knew sometime in the summer of '92 a rendition would come that could have no equal. Give 'em a try.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

GeneralOJB said:


> What pianists would you recommend for them? Pollini?


Agustin Anievas 1961 for Seraphim


----------

